# Zvezda T-90 model kit in 1/35 scale



## Banderlog (Jan 24, 2012)

Hurray! At last we got it!










Recently I've got a new model of Zvezda's T-90 model kit in 1/35 scale. It looks unbelievably cool! The turret i think is the most highly detiled, all these headlights, machinegun, aerial. I'm so exciting about that. 










All stuff was easily glued and stuck togather without any problem by me and the last thing I have to do is painting it in original "war" colors.

Thanks Zvezda for making such great kits.


----------



## schweinhund227 (Dec 6, 2007)

So ? You have the kit ? or want the kit ?

I have been looking for one as well... but Zvesda is sometimes a Hit and Miss !

it is new or.... a re issue ?

Let me know.... would be a great addition to my Russian MBT collection !

take care !


Norm.:thumbsup:


----------

